# Hot Wings and Cold Tails at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 12, 2018

The cold snap we received right at the beginning of January provided us with a fantastic start to the year, especially in regards to duck hunting. That particular cold front pushed some more birds our way, and also spiked energy into those that were already here. We had some great shoots up until the time things began to warm up again. After that, the wind calmed down, and so did the birds. Duck action slowed at the end of this past week, but we received more frigid air just yesterday, and we anticipate being back on â€˜em again this week and next. This round of cold weather may have temporarily stifled an active trout bite, but once the driving winds subside we will look for the action to heat up again above mud and shell (and even grass, if you can find a lot of it anywhere). Our customers have recognized steady catches of trout, reds, and black drum both in the shallows above thick mud, as well as in deeper water atop mud and shell. Many of the mornings this past week we rather chilly, so the daily fishing hasnâ€™t typically turned on for folks until after mid morning when the water has had a chance to warm a bit. Live bait (when available) has generally been the recent requirement for the trout, whereas dead or cut bait seems to be charming the reds and the black drum quite frequently. For some of our recent wading anglers, chartreuse and bone colored top waters worked slowly near a drop off from shallow to deep water has produced a few â€œBig Galsâ€. Suspending Corkyâ€™s and FatBoys have also taken their fair share of trout and big reds in the chilling waters, and should continue to produce on a regular basis as we progress through this month and next. Donâ€™t forget to dress in layers right now, and try not to get wet - it can make for a really long day in cold weather. Take care, and weâ€™ll talk again soon!






*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*

*** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27*


*1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: Fri. / Sat. / Sun.*
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________________

*BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT or BLAST & CAST*

JANUARY DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE

*Available January Dates Include: 15, 16, 17, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25*

*1-888-677-4868*
[email protected]






*RATES:* Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $415 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt with Hot Lunch and No Lodging $275 /per person
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The second-half of the season runs through January 28, 2018.






*1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunny. High around 55F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Plentiful sunshine. High 59F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mix of clouds and sun in the morning followed by cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 64F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy with gusty winds. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 41F. Winds NNE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High around 45F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weaker northeast flow over the weekend will gradually transition to a weak to moderate southeast flow early next week. Another strong cold front will push south across area waters on Tuesday with additional marine advisories likely at that time. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 54.0 degrees
Seadrift 51.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 44.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bigger Trout & Reds and notable teal showing up in large numbers*

The coldest months of the year along our Texas coast are a wonderful time for catching trophy-sized trout here in the San Antonio Bay vicinity. And because the temperatures are as cold as they are this month and next, youâ€™ll typically find that many anglers choose to sit at home rather than trying their luck at a fishing trip. If they only knew what they were missing! Some of the absolute best trout of the year have been caught in January and February, with a majority of them being taken on some type of artificial bait. Bigger trout, along with less boat traffic and fewer crowds, makes wintertime one of the most notable periods of the year when catching a lifetime trophy trout can certainly become a reality.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind everyone of the 2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL. The dates for the 20018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL will be February 1st thru the 28th, and it is a time when you and your family, friends, or co-workers can fish at Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay and receive the February Fishing Special package at a tremendously discounted rate. Reservations for these dates move fast each year and are filling up, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the 2018 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL rates. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jan 17, 2018 by Jeff C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been on annual guided duck hunts for 25 years all over the country, and Capt. Nick Dahlman and Capt. Doug Russell were excellent guides. Fishing with Capt. Doug got our team happy with the day and was a super nice gesture - thanks so much! Your lodge, your staff and your food are 4-star - a super good experience! The bed was super comfortable, the room was super nice, and the food was super good! Capt. Chris, you have done a great job in creating a great atmosphere at Bay Flats Lodge! - Jeff C. 1/17/18

Jan 17, 2018 by Gary C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
You all do a great job! Thanks! - Gary C. 1/17/18

Jan 16, 2018 by Sandy F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Service and staff were great! - Sandy F. 1/16/18

Jan 15, 2018 by Robert O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Doug Russell is a wonderful guide - he did a fantastic job! - Robert O. 1/15/18

Jan 15, 2018 by Matt G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Always a pleasure going to Bay Flats Lodge. That's why we continue to return every year with our top customers. First-class from start to finish! More accommodating that any other operation I have experienced. Keep doing what you are doing - very well managed operation that doesn't miss any details. Thanks again for all the great memories! - Matt G. 1/15/18

Jan 14, 2018 by Joseph B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Didn't fish, but the hunting guide was courteous and well experienced. The experience was very professional with excellent service and quality food service. I couldn't have asked for more. You have the operation well-tuned and functioning at a very high level of efficiency! - Joseph B. 1/14/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Big Trout Conditions Are Upon Us"*

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 18, 2018

Cold, cold weather can be downright depressing at times, especially if it confines you to indoors for days at a time. Cabin fever can set in, and it can just become an awful feeling. Cloudy skies linger day after day, cold winds blow endlessly, and any thoughts you may have of getting outside suddenly become shaded with the long list of things youâ€™ve been needing to do around the house or the office, but have unconsciously been putting off. But it doesnâ€™t have to be that way. Donâ€™t let the cold become an excuse for keeping you off the water. Granted, you may need to take a little more precaution this month and next in order to safely protect yourself from the elements, but thatâ€™s just a matter of proper attire and preparation. Dress in layers, bring extra clothes, let someone at home know where youâ€™re heading, and use common sense when running the boat, and you should do just fine. Right now is a great time of the year to take advantage of an opportunity at some really big wintertime trophy trout, especially for the wade fishing enthusiasts. Recent lower temperatures have been accompanied by lower than normal tide levels, which should result in some very nice spotted specimens being funneled into pockets and holes situated just adjacent to deeper waters. The most effective bite just prior to this past cold snap came in waste deep water while working bone, chartreuse, and pink/bone top waters and with chartreuse/bone slow-sinkers over mud/shell mixtures. With dropping water temperatures, wading anglers should look toward dark, dark, plastic tails - Roach, Morning Glory, Plum, etc. - to begin producing on a regular basis while being retrieved extremely slowly across a mud bottom. And donâ€™t forget the redfish! They are still being found by anglers fishing from the boat or by wading, and have been recently been taken on live, dead, and artificial baits. And even in these low, low temperatures, some really nice reds continue to be pulled from shallow, protected shorelines holding any sign of active bait or structure. Stay warm out there, and be safe!

2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special
** We still Have Plenty of Days Available **
Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27
1-888-677-4868
[email protected]
Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
Weekend Rates: Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest
Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes (per guest)
â€¢ Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢ Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢ Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢ Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢ Fish Processing
Disclaimer:
â€¢ Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢ Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢ Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).
_________________________________________________________
BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT or BLAST & CAST
** JANUARY DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE **
Available January Dates Include: 21, 22, 23, 24, 25
1-888-677-4868
[email protected]
RATES: Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $415 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt with Hot Lunch and No Lodging $275 /per person
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box
DATES: The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.
_________________________________________________________
Come And See Our Newest Property - â€œThe Reefâ€
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.
We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.
Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.
_________________________________________________________
Five-Day Weather Forecast
Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.49 in 
Cloudy with periods of rain. Thunder possible. High near 55F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly to mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High around 65F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
Sunday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in
Mostly cloudy...isolated thunderstorms developing during the afternoon. High 68F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 64F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in
A mainly sunny sky. High 63F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
Synopsis: 
Weak to moderate northeast flow will persist as a coastal trough develops and will continue through Friday with a moderate flow developing across the offshore waters. Light rain may occur Friday as the coastal trough continues to develop. Onshore flow will occur over the weekend ahead of the next cold front. This front will move through the Middle Texas Coastal Waters Sunday night into Monday morning. This will result in a chance for showers and isolated thunderstorms ahead of the boundary, with offshore flow developing in the wake of the front. A moderate offshore flow on Monday will diminish Monday night, as high pressure builds into Texas. 
Coastal Water Temperature: 
Port Aransas 48.0 degrees
Seadrift 42.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 37.9 degrees

Watch our story
http://www.youtube.com/watchâ€¦
See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season




Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjâ€¦/MZStore.woa/â€¦/viewSoftwareâ€¦
Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/detailsâ€¦
Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497
1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
Meet Our Partners:
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Epic 3 Generation fishing trip*

Briley turned 11 and we took her fishing for her birthday. Guess who caught the biggest red, most fish and had a blast? If you guessed Briley, you're correct.

Check out this video of our day


----------

